# MSc Finance and Capital Markets in DCU



## sca (14 May 2007)

Hi, 
     Is there anyone here who has done or is doing this course or knows someone who has. I am giving serious consideration to applying for it but I would like to know how it is perceived when looking for work afterwards and what kind of roles people typically get into. I come from an IT background and would be going into the course as a mature student, late 20’s. I was accepted into the course last year but had to turn it down for different reasons. Ideally I would like to get in touch with someone who has had direct contact with the course to find out more details about it. 
Cheers.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 May 2007)

Is it the same course as the one dicussed here?

Where do you see yourself working?


----------



## ixus (15 May 2007)

I have two mates who have taken this course and I know another chap who didt he part-time, Investment and Treasury one. 

One mate did it purely to take advantage of the sporting facilities there, he's a runner. 

The second lad is very driven. Is from a Computer Engineering background but wants to be a trader. He has worked really hard this year and has got his wish. However, he doesn't put it all down to the course. He went out and learned everything he could about trading, analysing companies etc and interview techniques. 

The third guy is now head of Sales Trading in Ireland for a top investment bank.He also came from an IT background by the way! 

I'm applying for this myself this year. I've an IT background too but have been in finance 2 years (investment banking 1yr). By all accounts, it's an excellent, but tough course.

Have you made contact with any lecturers? I sent an email but got no response. Also, I'm 25 so qualify as a mature student but I can't see any reference to this in the prospectus for a MAsters. Can you fill me in?

Ixus


----------



## ripcurl (16 May 2007)

I believe that mature student status (i.e. over 23) is only applicable at undergraduate level.


----------



## ixus (16 May 2007)

ripcurl said:


> I believe that mature student status (i.e. over 23) is only applicable at undergraduate level.



I thought this was the case too.Thanks.


----------



## sca (17 May 2007)

Thanks Ixus for the informative reply. Good to see that the course is well recognised in industry and that there are plenty of opportunities out of it. 

CCOVICH, In reply to your question about where I see myself working, well I'm not 100% sure. My knowledge of the finance industry is based on books/papers that I have read and information that I've got from talking to friends who work in the finance sector. I've tried a few different flavours of IT and it's not for me, so i'm looking for a career change into something that I have an everyday interest in.


----------



## peggybetty (21 May 2007)

Hi I'm in IT and looking to get out too (common trend of late?).
Can I confirm that the MSC in Finance & Capital markets is a one year full time course while the MSC in Invest & Treasury is part time?

DCU don't run the Finance & Capital Markets part time?


----------



## ripcurl (21 May 2007)

Correct, the MIT is a two year part time course, lectures are two evenings a week (start at 4pm so you need to have a nice employer who will allow you to leave work shortly after 3) and on Saturday mornings. Usually your employer also pays some/all of the fees €6,979 for 06/07 academic year

The Msc In F & C is a one year full time course, generally you have to fund yourself.  €6,951 for 06/07 academic year

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------



## ixus (21 May 2007)

Ripcurl, do you have any association with the course? Am trying to get in contact with someone (i.e.lecturer) to have a chat about it. 

Ixus


----------



## ripcurl (21 May 2007)

Hi Ixus

No association other than I'm in the last few weeks of the MIT-last exam on Thurs which I should be studying for right now!  I'll PM you an email address


----------

